# Want to add a shock absorber



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello SnowPlowers,
Please help me out! I have an older Western plow. I'ld say mid 80's version. Not a Unimount. I would like to add a shock absorter to eliminate the violent recoil from the springs after tripping the blade. 
I have purchased a shock from the local dealer [Boss & Western]. But this shock seems to be backwards from want I need. It has resistance pulling outwards [rebound] and little or NO resistance coming back in. [compression]
If I mount it this way it won't stop the "slam" of the recoil. 
I went back to the dealer and he said "that's the way they work"!?
I found out later that the shock I bought was for a Boss plow! So I went to another dealer to get a geuine Western shock. I've seen these on many Western plow. 
The Western shock was a little differnt. It was 3" shorter but had a larger cylinder.The action was different too. It had resistance both IN and OUT. It looked heavy duty. BUT, the price was heavy duty too! $111.00.
So, I looked for something else. Since I had already mounted the first shock I needed something with the same dimensions. I found a Monroe steering stabilizer shock with the same dimensions and installed it.
I just used it today for the first time. VERY disappointed!!! Just not enough resistance to stop the slamming back on the frame!
Does anyone have a suggestion or have you experience this problem? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Shock installed*

Here is a picture of the steering stabilizer I installed. NOT enough resistance for what I wanted.
Thanks,
Rondo


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Spend the $111.oo and remount the mount.


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Second design*

After trying the steering stabilizer for a recoil shock,I just was not satisfied with the performance. It did not have enough resistance needed to cushion the spring recoil. So I looked for something stronger. I was aware of the after market products for heavy duty suspensions so I check out their HD stabilizers. I found a close fit and order two from Skyjacker Suspensions, p/n 7400. They come with a boot and poly bushings. Plus, these were 35.00ea. The Western plow shock [one]is $111.00.
However, the Western shock is shorter by 2 inches. If you are replacing a shock, you will have to remount [weld] one of the brackets. 
I'll let you know how it works out!!!


----------



## genrock (Nov 7, 2005)

That looks great I hope it works for you. By the way whoever reconditioned that plow did an awsome job. Myself I like the slamming and jamming it wakes me up and makes me pay attention. Im sure it plays hell with my welds though.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmmm... so lets see you bought a 3 stearing stabilizers so far... and spent all this time attempting to get them to work... Hmmm $111 does not seem so bad now does it...


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

Frozen001 said:


> Hmmm... so lets see you bought a 3 stearing stabilizers so far... and spent all this time attempting to get them to work... Hmmm $111 does not seem so bad now does it...


i think hes better off with the 2 stabilizers ---guy math 2 is better than1 3 better than 2 and so on ...if you look at newer westerns they come with two...............i like it.......


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Guys, you are missing the point here... a stabilizer "stabilizes" left to right wheel travel where a shock absorber absorbs the bumps. A stabilizer is "valved" very differently than a shock absorber. The Western shock is "valved" even more differently than a regular shock ( and the Boss shock absorber) because the "bump angle" is different and the piston stroke vs. shock angle is different due to its intended use (hence the Boss and Western shock different resistance). Either of Rondo's attempts are better than having nothing at all, but the Western shock (while pricey) is still by far the best and most economical setup. The Western engineers did all the research and development on this for you one...use their knowledge and just pop for the money , do it once and do it right! :crying: 

Rondo, I agree with Genrock, your plow looks absolutely stunning! I run 12 Western Pro Series conventional mount 7.5 and 8.0 plows, and while we recondition every one of them every year, they don't look as nice as yours. It looks fantastic!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

finnegan said:


> i think hes better off with the 2 stabilizers ---guy math 2 is better than1 3 better than 2 and so on ...if you look at newer westerns they come with two...............i like it.......


My point was that if he had just spent the $111 to begin with, he would have been better off.

1-boss style shock(guess at $50) caused him to place the mount in the wrong location, not to mention that it acted incorrectly... assume dealer took back shock so no $$ spent, but time was spent.

2-Went out a purchased a Monroe steering stabilizer(guess at $30)... not enough damping affect... assume parts place took shock back so time spent only.

3-Purchased TWO ($35 each so total is $70) more steering stabilizers... no word as to if it will work... $$ spent as will as time

So lets see Assume he took 1-hour each time... at $20/hour each attempt there is $60... Total spent on parts $70 so now he is up to $130.

When he could have just went out a purchased the $111 western shock took an hour to install it and ended up with total spend $131 including his labor value...


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Shocking results*

Hey, you guys catch on fast!! I admit my results were not the most economical!
But I got off to a bad start on this whole thing. First I live in a very small community. [8000pl] Parts and info are hard to come by. When I first wanted to do this I simply headed to the only plow store in town. I asked for a shock and I got one. But, I assumed it was the right one. Unfortunately I waited over a year before I tryed to install it. Obviously this meant some welding was involved and I planned to do this myself. When I finally started the project and made the brackets I then realized something was wrong with the action of the shock!? Lots of resistance out and zero resistance in!? So, back to the plow shop. They said "that's the way they are"!!! So I mounted it. There was snow in the forcast and I wanted to "git er done". 
This led me to where I am now. That first shock was for a Boss plow [I wasn't aware of this since there was no markings on it] which is longer than the Western.$111.00 shock by 2". Plus the brackets were welded on and painted! I could have cut them off and start over but I was running out of time.
I was able to return the Boss shock and the first steering stabilizer. I have not had a chance to try the new dual stabilizers yet. [no snow] 
I will let everyone know what happens after a few snow falls!
I appreciate eveyones comments I just wish I would have known about this website soon. I just registered this week.
Thanks again!
Oh ya, glad you guys liked the resto too. It was a fun project! If you got any questions just let me know.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Rondo... Ya I am sure that we have all had to learn thing the hard way... lord knows I have...:realmad: 

But any way Welcome to the site... Lots of great guys here with great info....

That Restoration is real nice.. hope it works well for you...


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Ya thats a good idea with the shocks, but I thing they'll not help any, as steering stabilizers are just to keep little short bumps like from steering to a minimum. Not made to take the large hits. I do not think they'll have enough resistance to help, but awesome idea and hopefully it does work. I'm interested in how well it works.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

That shock absorber will run you about 85 bucks through the J.Thomas catalog. It costs about that here at thelocal Wesyern Plow dealer, too. You can't go wrong with it. It is designed for that. It has the right travel and the right tolerances.


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Get the RIGHT shock*

Great....have you got an address, phone #, or web site for them?!!:redbounce 
Thanks


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*DRAG Shock [email protected]@K*

Hi all Here is a old school idea; Try this, Get a front shock for a 1/4 mile bracket racer.Use a 90/10 front drag shock for a mid 1970,s c-10 chevy truck.They fully extend very quick and collasp very-very slow.Call summit racing for more details. welded wrenches..


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Good Idea*

I actually thought of that but it was hard enough to find something to fit. But I think I WILL look into it! Good Idea!!
"Think Snow"
We got missed by this big snow storm!! 
I got more snow equipment that ever and it's all just sitting!!!!!!!!!! :crying:


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Update......First Time Out*

Finally, we got some snow here in central Wisconsin and I got a chance to try out the new shock set up.
We had 18 hours of snow which resulted in 6" of wet, heavy snow. A good work out for the "Old Faithful" Particularly the new shock set up. 
Here's what I think.....This set up is going to work! In 4 hours of plowing I only tripped the blade 3 times! And, each time I had minumal recoil slap. Admittedly, I was being causious but there were numerous times I thought it would trip but it didn't. The fact that the new shocks have a resistance extending as well as retracting may be the reason. 
Anyway, as of right now, I am very please with the results. Next time out I will push it a little harder and see what happens.
The other improvement was a new deflector.[didn't have one] I bought the universal fit kit from Angelos-Supply.com. I had to cut down the length and width a little to fit my old Western. What an improvement for the long push. I can now go 15 mph+ [angled] and not get any splash on the grille or hood. This really speeds up plow time!
So.....A thank you to everyone who replied!  
"Have a great Holiday Season" "Keep-on-plowin"  
>>>>>>> pix attached >>>>>>>>>


----------

